Ask HN: Can HEIF media be streamed? - akaru
======
brudgers
I am ignorant, what is HEIF?

~~~
akaru
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Efficiency_Image_File_F...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Efficiency_Image_File_Format)

